# Lost my guitar teacher



## my sons roadie (May 22, 2008)

Hi. This is my first post here. I have lurked for a little while, but as my title says, I lost my sons guitar teacher, and I wanted to ask the brain trust here for some help. 
First off, I don't play. I play through my son! I've set him up with some great equipment, and he lives to play guitar. When he gets up in the morning, he can ususally be heard strumming his flat top in his bedroom, before school. Sometimes he's downstairs playing his electric unplugged. When he gets home from school, he plugs in!!
We had a great teacher. I'll call him Sam. My boy really liked his lessons with Sam. It was the highlight of the week. Sam had some awesome guitars too. I won't go into detail but it's safe to say from my untrained eye, that he had mostly collector guitars, some of which he let my boy play! We had lessons at Sams house, so it was fairly informal, and comfortable. My boy started lessons with Sam last September, and in that time has learned to play alot of tunes. He's probably forgotten more than he remembers. Nevertheless, the techniques have carried over, so much so that my boy uses these techniques to come up with his own stuff. Sam was amazed by his play! Before Sam, my son had some starter lessons a couple years prior. He put down the guitar, but then picked it up again. He learned dribs and drabs from people, and even picked up a couple tunes on his own by ear. Still does in fact. 
Unfortunately Sam is no longer able to teach for the time being. We're quite upset about that! We had a good run with a guy we both really respected and liked.
So I have to start the process of finding another teacher. I'd rather think of it as finding a mentor, cuz that was what I think Sam was to my son. We live in the Barrie Ontario area, and are quite flexable on time. I'm not overly keen on going to a music store for lessons, rather I would like to try and find someone who can teach/mentor privately! My son has learned mostly "classic rock", and some blues. He loves Zep!! Sam is in his 40's, so you know where his interests lie, which is no problem. He didn't know much new music tho, and I would like to see some of that eventually.
So if anybody can offer some suggestions, I'm all ears!
Thanks!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

have you considered asking "sam" for a good lead? he'll probably know who's good and who isn't in the area. i have an acquaintance in barrie who's a pretty advanced player, when i catch him next i'll try to remember to ask who he knows is good in that area...

edit, he says that he's heard "music pro" is good, they're apparently new in town... this is third hand info though, so take it for what it's worth


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Somebody got any ideas for the Garnet carrying papa? He's a good bud and the real guitar player in the family needs too keep at it:smile:


----------



## my sons roadie (May 22, 2008)

Thanks suttree and shorety! 
My post was one out of despair I guess, so thanks for the replies.
I was in Music Pro the other day and saw that they have started a new music school. Brand new for them.
At any rate I've hooked the kid up with another local outfit, so we'll see how it goes. :rockon:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

That's cool. You got to find him a band too!! Are there any summer band camps around? We had one up here last summer. A huge hit. The kids had a blast. They had two bands out if it and they each did a set at the Arts Festival in August. I was back stage. Those kids were pumped. :rockon:


When I was his age I lived on a one block street in the 'Shwa. We had a whole band on our street. The guy across the street's dad built a stage. The start of my downfall to sdsre. 


See what you can find. 

Hey seeing how all your neighbours are climbing Mt Everest, your kids should reach for the stars too :wave:


----------

